# EOS-M with 20 years old Tamron 11-17 mm F/ 4.5 - 5.6



## surapon (Apr 26, 2014)

Dear Friends
Yes, This Early afternoon on Saturday , Beautiful weather, after the big thunderstorm last night, I grab my dear Canon EOS-M( set camera = AV mode at F = 8.0 , ISO = 100) with Tamron Lens 25-30 years old Lens 11-18 mm. F/ 4.5 - 5.6 with HOYA CIR. PL Filter, and walk around our home sweet home.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes, This Early afternoon on Saturday , Beautiful weather, after the big thunderstorm last night, I grab my dear Canon EOS-M with Tamron Lens 25-30 years old Lens 11-18 mm. F/ 4.5 - 5.6 with HOYA CIR. PL Filter, and walk around our home sweet home.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 26, 2014)

what is that grip mr surapon?


----------



## surapon (Apr 27, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> what is that grip mr surapon?




Dear Friend wickidwombat.

That is the Hand Grip by " Fotodiox" = $ 40 US Dollars and do a great job for me., Which have the hole to remove the Battery and the Memory card with out remove the grip. I highly recommend to all of EOS-M owners.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18611.0

Enjoy.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 27, 2014)

surapon said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > what is that grip mr surapon?
> ...


awesome thanks !


----------

